# Help with Roms!!!! Please!!!!



## mi2gurlz (Jul 28, 2011)

I have a rooted thunderbolt running gingerth3ory but I want to switch roms. I didn't root my phone someone else did. I just want step by step instructions on how to switch roms. I would also like a rom that can be themed the one I have now cant be. I want something that can help with battery life and overclocking. What is the best rom for the Thunderbolt


----------



## Wool02 (Jul 16, 2011)

DroidTh3ory's roms have as many themes as any other TB rom, can be overclocked, and in my experience are great on battery life. You won't get a straight answer on what is the best rom. It really is your preference. Flash them all and see which one fits you best.

1. Place rom on SD Card.
2. Reboot into Recovery
3. Factory Reset/Wipe Data, Cache, Dalvik Cache, and System under mounts and storage.
4. Wipe Battery Stats once phone is charged 100%
5. Choose install zip from sd card
6. Find rom you placed on your sd card and flash.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

I would try all of them and see which one you like for what you use it for. Gingeritis 3d/bamf and all the sense roms can be themed, so can the aosp roms. To flash a rom, do it to root of SD card, boot into recovery, wipe cashe/dalvik/data install zip from SD card, pick zip, choose rom, install. That's it

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"sonami said:


> I would try all of them and see which one you like for what you use it for. Gingeritis 3d/bamf and all the sense roms can be themed, so can the aosp roms. To flash a rom, dl it to root of SD card, boot into recovery, wipe cashe/dalvik/data install zip from SD card, pick zip, choose rom, install. That's it
> 
> Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## mi2gurlz (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks all. Where can I get TB themes for droidth3ory and the other roms are on this site. Do I have to change radios and kermals with any of these? Also can i do everything from my phone or do i nerd the computer to


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"mi2gurlz said:


> Thanks all. Where can I get TB themes for droidth3ory and the other roms are on this site. Do I have to change radios and kermals with any of these? Also can i do everything from my phone or do i nerd the computer to


From phone, Google search for themes or check the roms threads

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## Wool02 (Jul 16, 2011)

The themes for the DroidTh3ory roms are in the Candy Store app that comes installed with the rom. If you are already on a GB rom, your radio should be fine. I would give the kernel that comes with the rom a shot before you decide to try others. Find the rom you like and then start tweaking the radio and kernel if needed. Also, don't forget to backup. It is highly recommended to perform a factory reset when changing from one rom to another or upgrading a rom due to a major build change. A factory reset will wipe all contacts, test messages, apps, etc. Titanium Backup or AppMonster to backup up apps and SMS Backup to backup up text messages. You can download the rom straight to your phone and flash from there. Also, use AFV to verify MD5 sums.


----------



## mi2gurlz (Jul 28, 2011)

I'll try it hopefully I won't brick my phone. Are the kernals easy to install?


----------



## Wool02 (Jul 16, 2011)

Kernels are installed the same way. Place on SD Card and flash through recovery. If you are flashing a Sense rom, make sure you flash a Sense kernel.


----------



## mi2gurlz (Jul 28, 2011)

I have sense now 2.1 so would I have to flash one? The radio that I have is Mr2 or something like tht. I'm going to try UI fond some themes first and if i can't find none then Ill try another rom. Does anybody know about overclockong. Whay should the settings be for the best performance and battery life?


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Not trying to be an ass or be rude, but you could answer all these questions yourself by spending less than 10 mins searching Google. You'd be amazed at what you can find by just typing in your questions, it will usually take you here or the other forum to the exact thread you need to explain what your asking

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## mi2gurlz (Jul 28, 2011)

O no ur not being an ass n I have been doing tht it's just that everything has so many roms and I can't find any info on them there are all outdated n stuff but that's for the help. Also candystor3 isnt wrking on my phone. Are mode the same as themes


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"mi2gurlz said:


> O no ur not being an ass n I have been doing tht it's just that everything has so many roms and I can't find any info on them there are all outdated n stuff but that's for the help. Also candystor3 isnt wrking on my phone. Are mode the same as themes


Mods? No those are just little changes. Checkout themikmik.com and gingeritis 3d beta 6, that's what I use, with the burst theme and green clock mod. It runs ziggys kernel, no need for oc'ing, great bat life, and then flash chingys new radio leak. Both the rom and radio are built off the new gb leak, which is supposidly what is going to be released I think.

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------

